# DIY Livery for three horses in the Winchester area



## DragonTheHorse (4 February 2013)

Hi, I'm moving to Winchester/Stockbridge area shortly and looking for DIY livery in the area (Anywhere from Romsey to Winchester itself would probably work) for three horses at a relaxed yard. I need something that can offer the following:

1) Stable (though 24 hour turnout perhaps in summer)
2) Good turnout
3) Either a floodlit or indoor school (I ride in the evening during the week anywhere between 7-10pm, so this is critical)
4) Would like good hacking.
5) Occasional assistance (turnout/bring-in/muck out) would be a bonus - either by the yard itself or if you have a reliable person who comes to your yard.

Any information or recommendations greatly appreciated!


----------



## Milkmaid (4 February 2013)

School Farm, Lockerly? Lovely yard. They have a web site  Most nice yards around here only offer part & full so you may be limited


----------



## DragonTheHorse (4 February 2013)

Milkmaid said:



			School Farm, Lockerly? Lovely yard. They have a web site  Most nice yards around here only offer part & full so you may be limited
		
Click to expand...

I do like the look of that one.  They don't have any space available 'til March and they're not 100% sure that they will have the space then.  Still going to pay them a visit as it could work out anyhow.


----------



## Milkmaid (4 February 2013)

Fingers crossed! If I think of anywhere else i'll let you know.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (4 February 2013)

look on preloved, I keep getting msgs from people in stockbridge who have livery yards!  its too far for me from the part of winch I'm in but they sound really nice!


----------



## Milkmaid (4 February 2013)

Is that for DIY Kerrieberry2?


----------



## LouandBee (4 February 2013)

Have you tried looking on NFED? Seem to remember a rather nice looking stud advertising on there recently. Good luck, finding space for three is tricky


----------



## kerrieberry2 (4 February 2013)

Milkmaid said:



			Is that for DIY Kerrieberry2?
		
Click to expand...

Hiya
I've inboxed you the info that I got from them on preloved, theres a contact number, but I was looking for DIY and they contacted me!


----------



## Milkmaid (5 February 2013)

Thanks KB2


----------



## DragonTheHorse (6 February 2013)

Thanks all for the advise; have been trawling NFED and will checkout preloved too; but lots of potentials already!


----------

